# Best/Closest Hilton to visit Disney World



## Kmakani (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm sure someone has asked this before, but which Hilton would you recommend for our family to use while visiting Disney. We plan on going back and forth a couple of times a day. Also, are there better choices of the area in the Hilton you recommend (poolside, so on) Thanks!

Another question, is it better to switch over and use points through RCI for better accommodations? I'm new to all of this. Thanks!


----------



## jjlovecub (Mar 1, 2013)

Kmakani said:


> I'm sure someone has asked this before, but which Hilton would you recommend for our family to use while visiting Disney. We plan on going back and forth a couple of times a day. Also, are there better choices of the area in the Hilton you recommend (poolside, so on) Thanks!



The one on International Drive and the Parc Soleil are both the closest..The one at Sea World is n't far wawy either. To me the one on International is the best for kids but I'm sure each has their own opinion on that


----------



## 6scoops (Mar 1, 2013)

Not sure about the distance, be we loved the Hilton SeaWorld.  If you are planning on going to Seaworld, they do give out free skip the line passes daily.   The rooms have been recently redone, they are very nice.  Lots of fun activities for the kids.  I'm sure you can't go wrong with any of them.  Have a fun trip!


----------



## Loueloui (Mar 1, 2013)

*Hilton in Orlando*

Hi Kamakani,

If you are interested in having a pool, I would definitely recommend the Hilton near International Drive at 6001 Destination Parkway. The pool there is AWESOME. It is humongous, and has several water feature including a lazy river, slides, fountains, the works. You can see pictures of it and read about it here:http://www.thehiltonorlando.com/hotel-tours/index.cfm

This is easily one of the best pools in central Florida, and the hotel is excellent even by Hilton standards. the International Drive area is fairly close to Disney and they have a shuttle. The I-Drive area has many good restaurants and attractions close by, and within walking distance <1 mile.

There is a closer Hilton Lake Buena Vista on Hotel Plaza Boulevard, and it does have a Benihana inside of it if I remember correctly. However the hotels in this area get a LOT of wear, and are rarely remodeled since they are quite busy. Downtown Disney is within walking distance here, but not much else.


----------



## holdaer (Mar 1, 2013)

Kmakani said:


> I'm sure someone has asked this before, but which Hilton would you recommend for our family to use while visiting Disney. We plan on going back and forth a couple of times a day. Also, are there better choices of the area in the Hilton you recommend (poolside, so on) Thanks!
> 
> Another question, is it better to switch over and use points through RCI for better accommodations? I'm new to all of this. Thanks!



Let's make it a 'trifecta'.  I took my family and my in-laws to Parc Soleil June 2010.  We stayed in 2 2BR Penthouse suites and had a great time.  The zero entry pool, Market Place, Pool side activities, movie night at the pool and so much more made our stay just as enjoyable as going to the amusement parks.  Parc Soleil is nicely positioned between Disney and Orlando Studios.  From one side of the building you can see the fireworks at Disney.  The other side has a view of the pool and Orlando.

I think all 3 resorts have scheduled activities.  With that said, I'm attaching a link to the winter schedule of activities.  The summer calendar will get posted probably sometime in April.  

http://www.stayhgv.com/Portals/5/PDF/MCOMDactivity.pdf

Have fun.


----------



## Kmakani (Mar 1, 2013)

Is it worth going through RCI and staying on Disney Resort? Which is a better way to use the points? I'll be needing a 3 bedroom.


----------



## dvc_john (Mar 1, 2013)

Just to clarify, the ones mentioned by Loueloui above are Hilton hotels. The other 3 mentioned are HGVC resorts.

I'm just guessing, but I think getting a 3-bedroom DVC resort thru RCI would be difficult.


----------



## itradehilton (Mar 2, 2013)

If you need a 3 bdr I would stick with HGVC, If you don't mind a 2bdr and a studio then RCI into Disney works. I believe a 3- bdr Disney property is near impossible to get.


----------



## Janann (Mar 2, 2013)

If you absolutely need a three bedroom, you will have a much better chance of getting it through one of the three HGVC resorts.

I've never stayed at Parc Soleil, but we have stayed at HGVC International Drive and Sea World.  We are on our way to Sea World in a week!  HGVC Sea World is a little further on the map, but as a I recall the access off and on I-4 is really easy.


----------



## Duanerice (Mar 3, 2013)

Stayed at Parc Soleil last week in a 1 bedroom.  Very nice resort.  None of them are ideal for "going back and forth a couple of times each day" though.  Depending on when you go, traffic can be tough.  

Back to the resort though, the room was very nice.  We did get a room that overlooked the Disney fireworks although there is not much else to look at.  But, much quieter than the pool side.    

The drawback to the resort is there isn't anything real close by.  They do have a decent restaurant though so that helps.

We will be there again in 6 weeks and will be going to Disney.  Traffic will be much less at this time.  It is also good to know the back roads, makes a big difference.


----------



## Disneygoof66 (Mar 3, 2013)

Kmakani said:


> Is it worth going through RCI and staying on Disney Resort? Which is a better way to use the points? I'll be needing a 3 bedroom.



Since you said you intend to go back and forth from the parks to the resort each day, staying at a disney resort is the easiest option.  However, given that you are looking for a three bedroom unit- that will be extremely difficult to find through RCI.  You might get lucky and find a 2 bedroom and a studio.  For HGVC options, we have stayed at both Tuscany and Parc Soleil and perfer Parc Soleil for it's proximity to Disney and the ease of getting through the congestion at the entrance to Hotel Blvd right at the Crossings.  Coming from the opposit direct (which you would be doing if staying at Tuscany) can be a real challange with the multiple highway ramps in that area.  There are multiple back roads that can get you onto Disney property from Parc Soleil while avoiding that congestion.


----------

